# Here Is Some Cool New Technology



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

SOUTHBOROUGH, Mass. -- Protonex Technology Corporation, a provider of advanced fuel cell power systems for portable, remote and mobile applications, today announces that it will preview its new 250 watt fuel cell hybrid power system at booth B27/B28 during the National RV Show Dec. 2 to 4, in Louisville, Ky. The Protonex M250-B system will be the first 250-watt fuel cell-based power system to be introduced into the consumer RV market.

The new M250-B system is designed to provide clean and quiet power for RV enthusiasts without the noise, odour, vibration, and carbon footprint associated with conventional generators. The power system is expected to offer RV owners freedom from noise, generator curfews and independence from RV shore power hook-ups-advantages not previously available to RV owners.

The M250-B power system leverages breakthrough advances in fuel cell and hybrid power technology developed by Protonex. The proprietary technology blends the advantages of a fuel cell power generator with conventional hybrid batteries, eliminating the many disadvantages associated with gasoline or diesel generators. To power the system, the M250-B will run on safe, clean, biodegradable methanol fuel. The system is configured to seamlessly integrate with existing power components typically found in an RV, including deep cycle batteries, inverters, generators, chargers, solar panels, and alternators.

"The M250-B product we are previewing at this year's RVIA represents an important milestone for Protonex as we gear up to expand into key commercial markets. The M250-B power system is a direct example of our ability to commercialize the latest Protonex technological advancements into innovative, high value hybrid power solutions," stated Scott Pearson, CEO of Protonex.

Initial availability of the Protonex M250-B system is expected to be in the first half of calendar 2009.

SOURCE: Protonex press release


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

So it,s a generator or something else?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is there website

Carey


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is cool. Amazing what $4 to $5 gallon gas will do for the market of alternative energy. I hope this trend continues with many other forms and eco-friendly types of generating power. I wonder what the disposal rate is for batteries and years to break down?

Reduce, reuse, recycle! and for the Geocachers - Cache In/Trash Out.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dunn4 said:


> That is cool. Amazing what $4 to $5 gallon gas will do for the market of alternative energy. I hope this trend continues with many other forms and eco-friendly types of generating power. I wonder what the disposal rate is for batteries and years to break down?
> 
> Reduce, reuse, recycle! and for the Geocachers - Cache In/Trash Out.


Yep funny you say that -- when fuel was over $4.00 a gallon everyone in Texas was trying to get the legislature to push all this alternative fuel stuff ... we had millions of advertisements about wind energy and yada yada yada....

Today in San Antonio the Exxon station near my house had UNLEADED for $1.52 and I filled up on DIESEL for 2.55 a gallon .... and haven't seen a bloody alternative energy commercial in two weeks...


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I love the lower gas prices (filled up in Austin today at $1.81 regular unleaded in my 2003 Honda Civic), but hope that the sting was good enough to make a lasting impression. We need to continue to seek other means of getting around, staying cool/warm, etc. Well, I hope that is the case and perhaps keep the gas prices reasonable in the U.S.

Yeah, I haven't seen T.Boone Pickens on the TV in quite a while...but I see those windmill blades on IH 35 several times a week. Those things are huge, especially when they pass me in the little Honda.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very cool but I don't think it will run the AC or microwave but would be OK for everything else.

Right now with gas/diesel prices down I wish I had a 5000 gallon storage tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Right now with gas/diesel prices down I wish I had a 5000 gallon storage tank.


Me too...just filled up today with Diesel @ $2.85 a gallon. I didn't have to have them run my card a second time.....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Very cool but I don't think it will run the AC or microwave but would be OK for everything else.
> 
> Right now with gas/diesel prices down I wish I had a 5000 gallon storage tank.


Hopefully the price is going to stay where it's at for a while. Now if you had a crystal ball and knew if/when it was going back up you could buy the tank today and pay a large piece of the price tag with the savings over the next 5000 gallons.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Fuel cell -- I get it, but 250 watts? That's not going to power much in your RV. Won't run A/C or microwave or coffee pot or TV or blender







. . .


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Fuel cell -- I get it, but 250 watts? That's not going to power much in your RV. Won't run A/C or microwave or coffee pot or TV or blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 250W of continuous power should keep a few batteries charged nicely









Then you could use an inverter to run whatever appliances you wanted.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Fuel cell -- I get it, but 250 watts? That's not going to power much in your RV. Won't run A/C or microwave or coffee pot or TV or blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 250W of continuous power should keep a few batteries charged nicely









Then you could use an inverter to run whatever appliances you wanted.
[/quote]

.....and the cost of this new technology?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 15,000 gallons in tanks and available 100,000 stoarge at the terminals!

Still risky to buy any big amount for me though since prices could still drop another 50 cents.

Buy 44,000 gallons and lose $22,000 if the price dropped 50 cents!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Fuel cell -- I get it, but 250 watts? That's not going to power much in your RV. Won't run A/C or microwave or coffee pot or TV or blender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 250W of continuous power should keep a few batteries charged nicely









Then you could use an inverter to run whatever appliances you wanted.
[/quote]
I use to read Mother Earth News in the '80's. There was an article about a house 25 miles away from any power lines that had to come up with their own electricity. Between early solar, a homemade wind generator and a homemade hydro-electric plant, they keep a bank of batteries charged and could use a computer, Lights, refrig., and TV. They did have to limit some use and, just like on Green Acres, budget what could run when. Most Solar instillations on RV's are about the same wattage and yes they cannot run the AC, but they can run an exhaust fan to keep cool as well as sit out under the shade like we use to in the olden days (1970's). If we want to keep gas below $2/gal, we only have to use less of it so any little help like this can only help.


----------

